# iPad : Supprimer des listes lectures indésirables



## virgilerl (8 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Voici les listes de lectures "Adult Contempory" Classics R&B , Comedy , Europop , Folk , Folk Rock ,French ,Jazz , Mainstream Rock , Pop , Soft Rock , Vocal .

J'en ai crées aucune. Elles ne se trouvent pas dans iTunes, sauf sur l'iPad :mouais:

Comment fait on pour supprimer ces listes indésirables ?????

Merci


----------



## Lauange (21 Août 2013)

Salut 

branche ton ipad et va dans musique. Decoche les listes que tu ne veux pas.


----------

